# Anyone Had a Turkey Healed Broken Leg?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

One of my female heritage turkeys has a broken leg.
Suffice to say it somehow happened on the range and she's
been penned quiet on good feed and med/vitamin supplemented
fresh water. About 10 days not out with the rest of the 
foraging flock....

She can't walk yet, but seems to be slowly slightly improving
trying to stand....I'm not sure she will heal up enough to 
regain walking again....how long??? If???

Anyone experience a broken legged Turkey to get back on
it's feet again?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Where is it broke and did you bind it at all? I had a young tom brake the upper "drumstick" part of the leg and I folded the leg up tight in the resting position and strapped it in snug so that he could still use his wings and one other leg. He healed in a few weeks. Can't remimber exact time frame


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

It's been about 6 weeks healing the 
broken leg.....keeping her penned....
The other Turks come in for the night for 
company....she's doing okay, able to fly, but
the leg is still healing....she hops about keeping weight
off the injury.
I take her out sometimes to pasture feeding greens....dandelion
leaves are a favourite.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

She's lighter, smaller...probably a good thing for a heavy bird
to rehab a broken leg....with help she gets dandelion greens and 
fresh pasture air....more of a pet now.....


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

We have a chicken that was the only survivor of a raccoon attack. She was nearly beheaded and spent a long time recovering. That was a year ago - I don't even know if she lays, but we all got way too attached. So now she gets to stay.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I had a Tom that got stepped on by a cow, his leg was probably broken and had an open wound on it. We cleaned him up good, treated the wound with antibiotic and a wound powder then wrapped it with vet wrap. Rewrapped it every few days and it healed up nice. While he limps he can get around good on it.


----------

